# humi pics



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

going to need a bigger cabinet soon


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Sweetttt collection Eric!!!! Very nice!


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

Great looking setup and nice stash ya got!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW.........that is pretty:clap2:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice cabinet and stash!!!
When you ever outgrow that cabinet, just send it my way, _i'll find a good home for it!_


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice humi! The next thing you know, you'll be building a walk-in humidor. That is a very, very nice stash!:smoke2:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Nice looking cabinet you have there!

My stash would fit in there with room to spare!


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice set-up and great collection!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Simply...beautiful!


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice collection! Very organized!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice very nice. I'm jealous.... what type of graycliffs are those in the box?


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice set-up!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Tasty bunch right there


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pics Eric! Good looking setup there. :nod:


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Somebody's been busy purchasing. Nice stash and set up!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice :smoke: collection! :thumb:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

UGA07 said:


> Somebody's been busy purchasing. Nice stash and set up!


Old pics ,I need to update the pics,the humidor is full now


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Just put my new shipment in ,and would like to share some pics


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

How are those Maw figurados?
Beautiful stash btw!!!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> Just put my new shipment in ,and would like to share some pics


Awsome humidor next to what looks to be a well stocked bar? Very nice.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

The cabinet is looking real full...time for another one!
Very diverse collection, I like it!
Where at in Chicago?


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Zfog said:


> How are those Maw figurados?
> Beautiful stash btw!!!


My favorite MOW


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

MATADOR said:


> The cabinet is looking real full...time for another one!
> Very diverse collection, I like it!
> Where at in Chicago?


Southside


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

God that is sweet. I love that humidor just as much as the sticks in it, sweet stash!


----------



## nighthawk2k8 (Oct 20, 2009)

how do you regulate temperature in your cabinet??


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

nighthawk2k8 said:


> how do you regulate temperature in your cabinet??


I don't ,Basement is always around 68-70


----------



## Mattbk718 (Oct 12, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> Just put my new shipment in ,and would like to share some pics


How are you liking that cabinet?
I was thinking of buying it recently.
Is it keeping proper humidity maintained?


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Mattbk718 said:


> How are you liking that cabinet?
> I was thinking of buying it recently.
> Is it keeping proper humidity maintained?


Takes about a week to season, but once done it holds pretty steady,you can catch a deal on CBid


----------

